# pecan wood



## jlmacc (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,

 Was wanting your guys take on pecan wood.I have never had the chance to find it and use it.Does it taste a lot like hickory?After researching different hickory trees it seems to be close to the same species.Was just wondering if spending a little extra time finding some would be worth my while.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 5, 2011)

I've used pecan chips on tri-tips, ham, beef and pork ribs, chicken and a few fatties. I get a brand called Texas Smoke at my local hardware store for around $2. It's a mild smoke. I don't know how it compares to hickory since I rarely use hickory. Here's a pic of the package. This is from an apple bag. The only difference in bags is pecan will have a tan label across the bottom that says Pecan on it.


----------



## bigbob73 (Sep 5, 2011)

I used some for my last ribs.  Loved the flavor and the smell was incredible.  as a side note, if you like the chips, try some pecan shells.  you can get them at Home Depot.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 5, 2011)

I get a lot of it down here and use it for all my smokes,  I do think it is a bit milder and sweeter then hickory but I am not a hickory expert.  No complaints from anyone eating my smokes so I guess it's pretty good.

I have used pecan shells in the past.  I believe they will be a bit more acrid then the wood but you will not use a lot of them anyway.


----------



## flash (Sep 5, 2011)

We go outside and pick it up off the ground after storms. Gotta couple big branches I need to chainsaw up soon. I use it for Poultry and Fish mainly, but it can work with any meat. Not quite as strong as Hickory.


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 5, 2011)

Dittos on not being as strong as hickory.  I really like it's mild flavor.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Sep 5, 2011)

I love using pecan. It's great for pastrami, chuck roasts, used it with some pulled pork the other day, did some pork tenderloins yesterday with it - ok, I just tried it, it's yummy with those, too. I get mine from Yakima, Wa (barbecue-wood.com), since it's close by for me.  My sister's allergic to nuts, so if it's something she's going to eat, I use a fruit wood, just in case.


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2011)

I use pecan or pecan mixed w/ apple for almost everything.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 5, 2011)

IMHO...Pecan is somewhere between Hickory and Oak

If I want a little stronger smoker, I add a little Pecan to my Apple wood

To me, Hickory leaves a little "Bite", where Pecan does not.

You should pick up a few different woods, and try them yourself.  You may like a combination of different woods

Todd


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

If I had to choose 1 wood to smoke with it would be Pecan...I have several Pecan trees so I come by it easy...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 5, 2011)

Pecan has a mildly nutty/sweet flavor and pungent, but delightful aroma. I generally use it in combo with apple, cherry, or as a trio. 

Been about 8 months of great smokes with it (I smoke alot). I used to be a hickory or mesquite man for pork shoulder and all my beef...rarely use either one now.

I recommend you get some and give it smoke.

Eri c


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry for the l response guys,work was getting in the way of having fun.Thanks for all your input guys.I am going to find some and try it.I have a crazy abundance of chrry it is all over my property.I also have a few apple trees.But pecan is something I don't have.I don't really see it in menards or anywhere either.I guess I have the web to find some.But hey thanks again guys,and ave a great evening!   Josh


----------



## alblancher (Sep 6, 2011)

Meet you half way for a pecan/cherry trade!  Have a plate of BBQ in Memphis while we are there


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 6, 2011)

This place has nice chunks and a great selection.  It is close to me but I see they ship.  A plus is the woman in the front office is a doll :)

http://www.thewoodshedoc.com/main.html?src=/#1,0


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 7, 2011)

I would love for a road trip if time would allow it ablancher.I need one actually lol.Thanks for the link ejbreeze I will look into it.Going to find some one way or another.


----------

